
Berkshire sells entire stakes in U.S. airlines: Buffett - chirau
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-berkshire-airlines/berkshire-sells-entire-stakes-in-u-s-airlines-buffett-idUSKBN22E0VP
======
valuearb
I still don’t understand why he broke his long standing rule against capital
intensive businesses with limited competitive advantages to invest in airlines
in the gust place.

My only theory is his portfolio finally got too large about 20 years ago and
he’s had to compromise some principles given the tiny range of investments
he’s now left with.

